# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Αλλαγή λάμπας φούρνου

## goosey

Καλημέρα σας.
PITSOS  PHCB855221 ελεύθερη , αγορά του 2015 .
Σταμάτησε να ανάβει η λάμπα του φούρνου.

1) Υπάρχει περίπτωση - πριν τις προσπάθειες του (2) ερωτηματος -  να έχει καεί κάποια ασφάλεια , αντί για τη λάμπα?  Πάντως οι κουζινικές λειτουργίες είναι όλες ΟΚ .

2) Δυστηχώς δεν βγαίνει το κάλυμα της λάμπας, όπως κι αν προσπάθησα. Στρίβει απλά λίγο αριστερά-δεξιά , δείχνοντας μου οτι δεν είναι ακριβώς βιδωτό, αλλά υποπτεύομαι οτι μπορεί να είναι κουμπωτό με μισή βόλτα (κάτι σαν το καπάκι της χλωρίνης).  Δυστηχώς ούτε με πίεση μέσα και στρίψιμο έγινε κάτι,  και δεν βοηθάει και το σημείο που το έχουν βάλει, στην οροφή του φούρνου, μιας και όλες σχεδόν τις κινησεις τις κάνω δια της αφής, αφού έχω πρόβλημα στη μέση  με το σκύψιμο...
Αφήνω κι ένα ενδεχόμενο να ξαναδοκιμάσω μετα απο ένα καλό καθαρισμό που θα κάνω στις επαφές του καλύματος, μην τυχόν κι έχει  κολήσει απο τα καμένα λίπη .
Καμιά ιδέα?

3) Στο manual γράφουν στο κεφάλαιο αλλαγής της λάμπας : 

_Οι περισσότεροι φούρνοι μας χρησιμοποιούν λαμπτήρα E14. Μπορείτε να παραγγείλετε από εμάς μια ειδική συσκευασία που περιέχει ένα λαμπτήρα E14 και το ειδικό εργαλείο για να αφαιρείτε το κάλυμμα του λαμπτήρα. Προτού αντικαταστήσετε το λαμπτήρα, να βεβαιώνεστε πάντα ότι ο φούρνος είναι απενεργοποιημένος και κρύος. Το εργαλείο περιέχει ελάσματα προσαρμογής, για να πιάνετε το κάλυμμα. Μετά μπορείτε να χαλαρώσετε το κάλυμμα, περιστρέφοντάς το, και να το αφαιρέσετε. Αυτή είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να καθαρίσετε το κάλυμμα του λαμπτήρα. Στη συνέχεια, μπορείτε να αλλάξετε το λαμπτήρα E14 και να τοποθετήσετε ξανά το κάλυμμα.

_Μπορεί κανείς να εξηγήσει τι σόι ειδικό εργαλείο εννοούν , και για τι ελάσματα γραφουν?

4) Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είμαι εντός 5ετούς εγγύησης (MediaMarkt) . Ξέρετε αν καλύπτει και την περίπτωση της λάμπας?
IMG_20190523_004650_0.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

https://casaelectric.gr/index.php?ro...roduct_id=8992

https://www.antalaktika-hlektrikon.g...siemens-detail

Βιδωτο ειναι , απλα δινουν και ενα πλαστικο εξωλκεα που το πιανει καλυτερα γιατι προφανως δε δινει χερι λογω μεγέθους. Μπορει να σου εχει κολλησει απο λιπη - θερμοκρασιες

http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=54394

https://ploutarxoselectronics.gr/lyx...F%82-neff.html

----------

goosey (24-05-19)

----------


## nyannaco

Οταν χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω λάμπα αρχικά δεν μπορούσα να ξεβιδώσω το καπάκι, τελικά το κατάφερα πιάνοντάς το με λαστιχένιο γάμτι μιας χρήσης, για να μην μου γλυστράει.

----------

goosey (24-05-19)

----------


## Poshnjari

> Καλημέρα σας....
> 
> 4) Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είμαι εντός 5ετούς εγγύησης (MediaMarkt) . Ξέρετε αν καλύπτει και την περίπτωση της λάμπας?
> IMG_20190523_004650_0.jpg


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε καλύπτει εγγύηση.

----------

goosey (24-05-19), mikemtb73 (24-05-19)

----------


## zevage

> https://casaelectric.gr/index.php?ro...roduct_id=8992
> 
> https://www.antalaktika-hlektrikon.g...siemens-detail
> 
> Βιδωτο ειναι , απλα δινουν και ενα πλαστικο εξωλκεα που το πιανει καλυτερα γιατι προφανως δε δινει χερι λογω μεγέθους. Μπορει να σου εχει κολλησει απο λιπη - θερμοκρασιες
> 
> http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=54394
> 
> https://ploutarxoselectronics.gr/lyx...F%82-neff.html


Πολυ χρησιμο εξαρτημα. Χωρις αυτό σε παλιες συσκευές ή θα χαλάσει το ντουι ή θα σπάσει το γυαλακι.

----------

goosey (03-06-19), Papas00zas (24-05-19)

----------


## goosey

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε καλύπτει εγγύηση.


Tελικά έχω 5ετή εγγύηση, σύμφωνα με την απόδειξη μου.
  Εννοείς δεν καλύπτουν αλλαγή λάμπας απο την άποψη οτι το θεωρούν κάτι απλό ή που περιλαμβάνεται στον καθαρισμό της συσκευής?

----------


## klik

Οι λαμπες θεωρούνται αναλώσιμα και δεν καλύπτονται ίδιο διάστημα με τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα του φούρνου.

----------

goosey (03-06-19)

----------


## goosey

Δυστυχώς με ότι οικιακό καθαριστικό δοκίμασα, δεν γίνεται τίποτα.   Το κάλυμα δεν βγαίνει , κάπου κολάει.
Εχετε υποψιν αν μπορώ  να δοκιμάσω με WD40  ή άλλο βιομηχανικό λιπαντικό, ή απαγορεύεται λόγω των θερμοκρασιών του φούρνου?

----------


## vasilimertzani

Οτιδήποτε και να δοκιμάσεις θα καθαρίστει μετά πολύ καλά και θα δουλευτεί ο φούρνος μισή ώρα σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία να φύγουν τυχον αναθυμιασεις

----------

goosey (23-06-19)

----------


## zevage

> Δυστυχώς με ότι οικιακό καθαριστικό δοκίμασα, δεν γίνεται τίποτα.   Το κάλυμα δεν βγαίνει , κάπου κολάει.
> Εχετε υποψιν αν μπορώ  να δοκιμάσω με WD40  ή άλλο βιομηχανικό λιπαντικό, ή απαγορεύεται λόγω των θερμοκρασιών του φούρνου?


Δοκιμάσατε με πλαστικο εξολκέα (#2)?

----------

goosey (23-06-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η Βάση ντουί είναι ο κωδικός 53718 (βάση αναφοράς μοντέλου ) .
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#prettyPhoto
Σε τοιαύτην περίπτωση το φρόνιμο είναι να γίνει προσπάθεια με 2 εργαλεία και από τις 2 μεριές (γυαλί + μεταλλική βάση ) τα λιπαντικά δεν θα βοηθήσουν / ο άλλος λόγος είναι ότι τέτοιου είδους βάσεις μπορεί να στρέψουν μαζί και τα καλώδια κατά την προσπάθεια και καλό είναι να γίνει η προσπάθεια με πλήρη οπτικό πεδίο και από τις 2 πλευρές (γυαλί + ντουί μεταλλικό ) . Και αποσύνδεση ηλεκτρικά της κουζίνας.
Επειδή ακριβώς τέτοιου είδους βάσεις μεταλλικές (σε παλιότητα και οξείδωση ) με κάθε προσπάθεια να ξεβιδώσεις το γυαλί = άλλο τόσο σφίγγει μπλοκάρει η μεταλλική βάση προς το γυαλί . Ακραία ίσως χρειαστεί ένα "τσαλάκωμα " της μεταλλικής βάσης ντουί με κατσαβίδι έτσι ώστε να ελευθερωθεί το γυαλί από το πάσο και μεταλλικό ντουί.

----------

goosey (23-06-19)

----------


## goosey

> Δοκιμάσατε με πλαστικο εξολκέα (#2)?


Oxι γιατί το κόστος αγοράς του είναι παρόμοιο  με το κόστος εργασίας   τεχνικού που ρώτησα...

----------


## JOUN

Ο τεχνικος ζητησε 10 ευρω;Γιατι τοσο βγαινει ο εξωλκεας..

----------

goosey (29-06-19)

----------


## goosey

> Ο τεχνικος ζητησε 10 ευρω;Γιατι τοσο βγαινει ο εξωλκεας..


Ακριβώς !     
Άσε που απ οτι κατάλαβα απτην κίνηση που κάνει πρέπει να γυρίζει και το ντουί μαζί .
 Οπότε  δεν θα έκανε δουλειά ούτε ο εξωλκέας. 
 Μάλλον πρέπει να γίνει αυτό που λεει ο  Κυριακίδης , μονο  που μοιάζει αδύνατο  αφενός γιατί βρίσκεται στην οροφή του φούρνου και πρέπει καποιος να πάθει λουμπάγκο για να κάνει δουλειά,  και αφετέρου γιατί γύρω του βρίσκονται οι αντιστάσεις του γκριλ. Δεν μπόρεσα να χωρέσω εκεί εργαλείο για να πιάσει τη μεταλική βάση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Άσε που απ οτι κατάλαβα απτην κίνηση που κάνει πρέπει να γυρίζει και το ντουί μαζί .
> Οπότε δεν θα έκανε δουλειά ούτε ο εξωλκέας.


Ο εξολκέας θα ήταν ίσως χρήσιμος αν δεν είχε παλιώσει η κουζίνα και δεν είχε κολλήσει η λάμπα ντουί. Και γιατί να δώσεις 10 ευρώ για ένα πλαστικό κουμπί? πάρε καλύτερα το παρακάτω και φτιάξε μόνος σου 
http://www.arttime.gr/index.php?rout...oduct_id=21461
Θα σου έστελνα από το παραπάνω υλικό , αλλά θα σου κόστιζε παραπάνω στην μεταφορά .




> μονο που μοιάζει αδύνατο αφενός γιατί βρίσκεται στην οροφή του φούρνου και πρέπει καποιος να πάθει λουμπάγκο για να κάνει δουλειά,


Θα ερχόμουν και θα έφευγα σε ένα τέταρτο (που λέει και το τραγούδι )
http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?in...81%CF%84%CE%BF

Χρειάζεσαι έναν λεπτό κάβουρα και με αυτόν θα πιάσεις *στις μύτες* το γυαλί (το εργαλείο κάθετα στον θάλαμο και όρθιο / δεν χρειάζεται να αγκαλιάσει το γυαλί ).
https://www.stereotiki.gr/store4/kni...zotanalia.html
Ίσως και ένα άτομο ακόμη για να κρατήσει κόντρα το μεταλλικό ντουί αφού αφαιρέσει καλώδια και απομονώσει ηλεκτρικά την συσκευή.
Μια μικρή κίνηση μερικών χιλιοστών θα χρειαστεί και θα βγεί. Εάν σπάσει τότε κομπλέ με καινούριο .
Άσχετο / στην φωτογραφία για σχετικά καινούρια κουζίνα από το 2015 βλέπω κατάσταση σαν να δούλεψε 120 χρόνια (χάλια το εμαγιέ και περίεργη άσπρη απόχρωση στις αντιστάσεις ) γιατί αυτό ? την χρησιμοποιείς για τον λόγο που προορίζεται ? ή την χρησιμοποιείς για άλλους επαγγελματικούς ίσως λόγους

----------

goosey (04-07-19), mikemtb73 (29-06-19)

----------


## goosey

> Και γιατί να δώσεις 10 ευρώ για ένα πλαστικό κουμπί? πάρε καλύτερα το παρακάτω και φτιάξε μόνος σου 
> http://www.arttime.gr/index.php?rout...oduct_id=21461


Αυτό δηλ γίνεται καλούπι για να έχω εξωλκέα, σωστά?



> αφού αφαιρέσει καλώδια και απομονώσει ηλεκτρικά την συσκευή.


Εννοείς τα καλώδια της κεντρικής παροχής του ?   Γιατί , αφού θα κατεβάσω το διακόπτη του. 
Δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς καλώδια λειτουργίας της λυχνίας , δηλ να την ανοίξω απο πάνω?



> σχετικά καινούρια κουζίνα από το 2015 βλέπω κατάσταση σαν να δούλεψε 120 χρόνια (χάλια το εμαγιέ και περίεργη άσπρη απόχρωση στις αντιστάσεις ) γιατί αυτό ? την χρησιμοποιείς για τον λόγο που προορίζεται ?


Τι να πω , δεν ξέρω κι εγώ , για κουζίνα 4 ετών...  Το ότι χρησιμοποιώ πολύ το γκριλ, ναι αυτό αληθεύει. Και ιδιαιτέρως για διάφορα σουφλέ, οπότε λογικό να έχουμε και πολλά λίπη , τυριά, κλπ...
Πριν τη φωτο, δοκίμασα το σύστημα αυτοκαθαρισμού της (ο Θεός να το κάνει),  και είναι εντελώς για τα μπάζα.     Γιατί άραγε έχω την εντύπωση οτι την "ασπρίλα" αυτή την πήρε μετά απο αυτό τον καθαρισμό?   Τελικά , αν δεν βάλουμε χέρι με σφουγκάρι κι ένα λιποκαθαριστή, δεν γίνεται δουλειά...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτό δηλ γίνεται καλούπι για να έχω εξωλκέα, σωστά?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhVuc6RNyaw
Βάζεις τους άσπρους κόκκους σε ζεστό νερό , και μόλις σε λίγα λεπτά γίνουν οι κόκκοι διάφανοι , μετατρέπεται σε χαρακτηριστικά παρόμοια της πλαστελίνης , πλάθεις όπως επιθυμείς . Όταν κρυώσει σκληραίνει και ασπρίζει πάλι . Ξαναδουλεύεται και πάλι αν το βάλεις πάλι σε ζεστό νερό .
Το πλαστικό αυτό είναι αρκετά σκληρό παρόμοια με κάποιο μπετόνι , σε μεγαλύτερα πάχη γίνεται ακόμη πιο ανθεκτικό .

----------

